# Link for local tides



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there a local tide link that most people use (online link)


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.freetidetables.com


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.saltwatertides.com


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I use saltwatertides.com and the paper.


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

Got IT! Thanks for your Help!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome, thanks. I was going to ask the same thing:clap


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can pull up the tides on my GPS.

for info.


----------

